# Looking for KYB AGX 732002



## jechynge (May 6, 2018)

I have a 1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R and 3/4 of a full set of KYB AGX shocks. Got them cheap as a wholesale closeout thinking I could just get the missing shock later. Didn't realize they were actually discontinued. Every online store I've checked that said they were in stock was inaccurate, and I'm kind of out of options as to where to find this thing. It's the left rear strut, if that helps.


----------

